# Hasn't Rene Pape ever sung Osmin?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I tried googling for youtubes of Rene Pape singing Wie Will Ich Triumphieren but can't find anything. 
This sucks.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I don't think he has. He's sung Sarastro, but never Osmin. Besides, he's no Basso Profondo. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Well he sounds like one.


----------

